# NAP flipper rest flippin' off



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

When you say NAP flipper rest, do you mean the stick on flipper rest II or the center rest flipper







When you say NAP flipper rest, do you mean the stick on flipper rest II or center rest flipper? I assume you mean center rest flipper since you said it has a replacable head, which the flipper II does not have. I have used both rests exclusively and never had one come off, ever over many years of use. I would say it has to be the vanes knocking it off since I have never tried a vertical cock vane, or vanes at all for that matter, I shoot nothing but feathers so not a problem whatsoever for me. Might want to give feathers a try or at least go back to a different vane configuration, as in cock vane perpendicular to the bow. Good luck with it!


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Yes, it looked like this: http://www.newarchery.com/products/2-21/arrow-rests/centerest-flipper.html. I do use feathers with my longbow and recurves since I'm shooting mostly off their shelves. For an elevated rest I tend to use vanes. Thanks for the advice. Anyone else out there care to chime in? Can a vertical cock vane have such a pronounced effect? Are they more for release shooters? I told the shop I shoot fingers but they didn't seem to think it made a difference.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, thats the center rest flipper. You mean it's pulling the whole head right out of the rest? Wow, I've never seen that happen. Mine all fit really snug in there and my NAP plunger rest has the same replacable head on it and have never had one come even close to pulling out. Has to be the vanes, no other explanation for it.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Feathers all the way, vanes too hard. You should move the nock so that when you look down the shaft from behind the two non-cock feathers or vanes will MOSTLY pass by the rest without much contact. Shooting that rest with carbons ,especially small diameter, maybe shave some plastic off the top and bottom of rest to get it as small as possible. Get a NAP plunger rest foe carbons someday if you can find one. They are no longer made. They are both the best easiest rests in my opinion.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

OK, thanks guys. I'll rotate the vanes to better clear the rest. But I still gotta buy a replacement head since I just lost another one today. Usually I lose them at the local range but this one came off in the garage and durn if I can't find the little bugger. 

One other question, I have one of those metal springy, curly-cue looking rests on my old Hoyt Ram Reflex recurve. That's a tough rest. Is it still made? It's a bit squeaky when pulling an alum or carbon arrow across it but I like how long it's lasted. Figure I could put some plastic shrink tubing to quiet it down for hunting. Any idea who makes/made it?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Lanny said:


> OK, thanks guys. I'll rotate the vanes to better clear the rest. But I still gotta buy a replacement head since I just lost another one today. Usually I lose them at the local range but this one came off in the garage and durn if I can't find the little bugger.
> 
> One other question, I have one of those metal springy, curly-cue looking rests on my old Hoyt Ram Reflex recurve. That's a tough rest. Is it still made? It's a bit squeaky when pulling an alum or carbon arrow across it but I like how long it's lasted. Figure I could put some plastic shrink tubing to quiet it down for hunting. Any idea who makes/made it?


Your referring to the good 'Ol "Springy" rest.....Martin Archery still has them, and Lancaster Archery sells them with 3 or 4 different strength springs,priced somewhere around the $10.00 mark.....Cheap, easy, and reliable rest..I find them a bit fiddly to get set up properly, but maybe I dont know what I'm doing with it??...To get it quiet, black or gray heat shrink tubing from Radio Shack will work, just rub a little string wax on it till it breaks in...I'm thinking about running a Springy rest myself for 3-D this year...Or at least trying it out, and seeing how well it works for Me....Take care.........Harperman


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Harperman, spot on!


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Since no finger shooter is going to shoot a "shoot over" rest (launcher), that leaves a "shoot around" rest (flipper). As you already figured out, you need your vanes oriented with the cock vane out.

Sounds like this archery "store" you deal with is either ignorant or their GAS meter registers an all time low, all the time.

Archers should learn to do things themselves and not be subjected to boneheads.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Lanny said:


> OK, thanks guys. I'll rotate the vanes to better clear the rest. But I still gotta buy a replacement head since I just lost another one today. Usually I lose them at the local range but this one came off in the garage and durn if I can't find the little bugger.
> 
> One other question, I have one of those metal springy, curly-cue looking rests on my old Hoyt Ram Reflex recurve. That's a tough rest. Is it still made? It's a bit squeaky when pulling an alum or carbon arrow across it but I like how long it's lasted. Figure I could put some plastic shrink tubing to quiet it down for hunting. Any idea who makes/made it?


Springy? Works well for me with vanes or feathers. :thumbs_up


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Feathers for that rest.....shot it for years. I love my Blazer vanes but feathers with that style. I shoot Vanes with my NAP 750 really well..good clearance.


----------

